# newbie with juddering 200sx c18det



## blue redtop (Feb 26, 2009)

hi im new to the site,hello every one 

could some one point me in the right direction please.ive just brought a 1990 200sx fitted with a c18det engine.

its standard apart from a evo twin piston dump valve.
it has a problem, i hope some one can help.

when i put my foot to the floor it judders like crazy and then once the revs pick up over 4000 rpm's it seems fine,nice and smooth.

it judders very badly and it can not be doing the engine any good.
any help would be great.
i would do a diagnostics check,i know how to get the codes but once ive got the codes i dont know what they mean.
has anyone got a code list for my car.
thank you
jay


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You'll want the S13 240SX section. In the US, the 200SX applies to two different models: 1984-1988 200SX S12 a.k.a. Silvia and 1995-1998 200SX B14 a.k.a. Almera or Sunny. I am assuming you have a European model, which would be the reason for the confusion.

My mate has a '90 180SX that I am very familiar with, so maybe I could help you out. At what rpm does this "juttering" start, and at what rpm does it end? Also, does the whole engine shake on the engine mounts? Also, is the engine having trouble achieving boost?


----------



## llf12130 (Feb 27, 2009)

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings Wholesale Tools With Free Shipping World Wide From China Distributor there is just about every type 
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I 
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## blue redtop (Feb 26, 2009)

hi,this is the car. im in the uk. 









i only got it yesterday.it is a 1990 car with a c18det engine fitted.
when your driving alone it wont rev above 4500 rpm's it really judders,almost pushes me out of the driving seat.it cant be good for the engine.
it happens when the turbo is kicking in.
some times it judders and then revs all the way. but most of the time i can not rev past 4500 rpm's.as soon as the turbo timer hits 6 it starts juddering.

any help would be great.
thanks for your time.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

yes. that's an S13, or 1989-1994 240SX in north america. was a silvia 180SX and 200SX elsewhere.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like it could be a number of problems. The CA18DETs have a very rough idle and low-rpm pull due to their low compression. First thing; check your engine mounts and make sure they are in good shape, as well as your transmission mount. These being bad can cause the engine to buck around at low rpms and cause all sorts of mishaps under the bonnet. Next, get your TPS checked. This can cause the sputtering and lack of power in the lower rpms, as your ECU is not properly reading throttle-position. Next, move on to your coil-packs, plugs, and your cam position sensor. Coil-packs are notorious for going out on Nissans, and usually they go out in sequence. Pull your spark plugs and check the gap. If you are running more than stock boost (8-10 lbs), get a colder plug and gap it around .040 instead of .044 or .045, and only use NGKs or Nippon-Denso plugs. Next, check your fuel injectors and make sure they are not gummed up. Lastly, move on to your vacuum hoses, which should be relatively simple as the CA18DET does not have too many of them. Good luck.

I assume the car was purchased second-hand? Do you have the maintenance records of the previous owner(s)? Seeing what parts that have been replaced can greatly help you narrow down the list of aforementioned problems.


----------

